# Personhood and Neuro-diversity...



## RomanticEditor (Sep 28, 2009)

Having a more sensitive neurological system means my immediate world has a way of sometimes enriching me and sometimes overwhelming me. Most times I feel like an alien who oftentimes is unable to enjoy the mainstream world of extroverted activities. Unlike the majority of people, I cannot tune out stimuli such as loud noises, strong smells, boisterous behavior and bright lights. These "sensory assaults" lead to energy leaks -- anxiety, overreactions, irritability and low-frustration tolerance. 

If the sensorial over-stimulation wasn't enough, I’m also affected by people’s emotional energy. I suffer from other people’s responses to me, unable to comprehend why they don’t feel things as acutely as I do. However, I’m making sense of my neuro-diversity through Elaine Aron’s book, “The Highly Sensitive Person”. I’m not only learning to cope, but also discovering my unique strengths as well as taking charge of my own emotional wellbeing -- refusing to place it in someone else's hands. 

As the New Testament indicates transformation is possible through the renewing of the mind. This is not only a Cognitive Therapy concept, but a Biblical principle.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Very interesting post - I have the exact opposite problem - I find myself uncontrollably phasing out of my surroundings with exactly the same consequences - anxiety, overreactions, irritability and intolerance.


----------



## RomanticEditor (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi InvisibleJim,

By phasing out, do you mean detaching... like avoidance? Not sure what "phasing out" looks like.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Just ignoring the sensory information that comes in - someone can say something to me and I can just sit there looking for a few seconds. Retreating into ones head - its a classic INTJ strategy for dealing with information overload.


----------



## RomanticEditor (Sep 28, 2009)

InvisibleJim,

Ah yes, I do that too when overwhelmed... I emotionally shut down...


----------

